# Hyundai Keeps Vapers Charged



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/13)

It’s well known that the electronic cigarette industry has grown at a rapid pace, and continues to do so. That said, changes in our everyday life are becoming more noticeable as the world makes way for electronic cigarettes. Staying charged is a focal point for e-cig users and the Korean automotive giant, Hyundai Motors has just made that a little easier. In a recent decision from Hyundai, they’ve decided to replace the industry standard cigarette lighter with a USB port.

Though using USB ports in Hyundai’s vehicles isn’t necessarily for electronic cigarettes – perhaps it was one of the reasons. Electronic devices are the future and why it’s taken (all) automotive companies this long to do so is quite a surprise.

While the decision to use USB ports to accommodate all the new electrical gadgets is awesome, it’s even better knowing that another piece of the cigarette tradition has been removed from our lives. Ladies and gentlemen, you’re witnessing the tumble of the tobacco industry. Vapers should find this move by Hyundai quite exciting in many ways.
This move will of course benefit us vapers in helping stay charged, but it leads you to wonder: will other industries be influenced by electronic cigarettes?

http://www.ecigadvanced.com/blog/hy...ed/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------

